# EN Publishing site?



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 2, 2004)

When will the EN Publishing site be back up?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2004)

It was never down - but the link in the navbar seems to be wrong.  The correct URL is http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=enpublishing


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 10, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It was never down - but the link in the navbar seems to be wrong.  The correct URL is http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=enpublishing




I'm still just getting...

Not Found

The requested URL /forums/news....ge=enpublishing was not found on this server.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2004)

It works fine for me.

Did you click on the URL I posted or copy and paste it?  Because you haven't quoted the full URL.


----------

